# Laptop Standby Problem



## A3Andre (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo !

Wenn ich mein Laptop in den Standby-Modus versetze, egal ob durch Tastendruck oder wenn ich den Monitor runter klappe fährt er später nicht mehr hoch.
Die Power Lampe leuchtet jedoch weiter! Nur durch Akku raus oder wenn ich die Power Taste 4 sek. gedrückt halte kann ich den Rechner neu starten.Er ist praktisch eingefroren...
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein "Acer TravelMate 2303LC".

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen !


----------



## Stephan03051971 (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
durch das 4 Sekunden lange Drücken der Power Taste sowie natürlich durch das Herausnehmen des Akkus schaltest Du den Rechner vollständig aus.
Beim Herunterfahren aus dem Standby wird (meines Wissens nach) der aktuelle Speicherinhalt auf die Festplatte geschrieben und später, beim Hochfahren, automatisch wieder in den Arbeitsspeicher eingelesen. Daher sollte ausreichend Festplattenplatz vorhanden sein, um den Speicherinhalt aufzunehmen.
Funktioniert das Hochfahren aus dem Standby normalerweise bei Dir durch Öffnen der Klappe oder musst Du den Powerknopf kurz drücken?
Bei meinem IBM Thinkpad muss der Powerknopf gedrückt werden. Das alleinige Aufklappen nutzt da nichts.

mit freundlichen  Grüßen

Stephan


----------



## A3Andre (15. Mai 2005)

Es hat sonst immer problemlos geklappt! 
Um aus dem Standby zu erwecken mußte ich sonst nur ne Taste drücken.
Jetzt tut er halt nix mehr und ich muß ihn auf eine der 2 Arten ausschalten - entweder Power Knopf oder Akku raus.


----------



## JasonV (15. Mai 2005)

eventuell sind ein paar der Treiber von Windows auf deiner Festplatte defekt.
Wenn Dir dieses Problem zu nervig ist, installiere doch das Windows noch mal neu.
sollte es anschliessend wieder funktionieren war es das, sonst ists ein Hardwareproblem.
wenn nicht, so lasse es doch einfach so und fahre den Rechner vollstaendig herunter.
cu
Stephan


----------



## Grimreaper (15. Mai 2005)

Stephan03051971 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beim Herunterfahren aus dem Standby wird (meines Wissens nach) der aktuelle Speicherinhalt auf die Festplatte geschrieben und später, beim Hochfahren, automatisch wieder in den Arbeitsspeicher eingelesen. Daher sollte ausreichend Festplattenplatz vorhanden sein, um den Speicherinhalt aufzunehmen.



Das was du beschreibst ist der Ruhezustand. Standby schaltet bloß alle Geräte ab, versorgt den Arbeitsspeicher aber noch mit Strom. Daher verbraucht Standby mehr Strom, kommt aber schneller hoch.


----------



## A3Andre (16. Mai 2005)

Windows neu installieren ?

Na das ist ne super Idee !  Der Rechner ist gerade mal 4 Wochen alt und hat nur einige Betriebsstunden hinter sich. Welcher Treiber sollte da defekt sein ?
Nee, nee... lass mal. Dachte eigentlich an eine etwas bessere Lösung.

Und warum sollte ich den Rechner komplett runter fahren, wenn ich nur mal kurz den Deckel schließen möchte?

Egal. Ich fahr mal zum Laden und frag dort nach ob es nen Soft - oder Hardware Problem ist.


----------

